# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Grout or silicone shower corners

## benandbert

We have retiled a shower cubicle which has three tiled sides. Do we grout or silicone (or both) the joins between the corners and wall/floor. We are using Davco grout for the rest.

----------


## stevoh741

wet area silicon. Dont grout the corners. Sellys wet area silicon works best for me but other brands out there. Dont use sikaflex.

----------


## ringtail

I'm pretty sure its in the BCA that flexible sealant must be used in the corners and wall/floor junction

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Sealant is required in shower corners and wall to shower base tiles, this is the 'standard'. 
Also note wall tiles should overlap the shower base tiles. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## benandbert

Thanks everyone. We have tiled the floor first and the walls second, so have the order correct. Sorry if this is a basic question. Is there any difference between using a bathroom specific sealant caulk (Davco brand)with acrylic in it compared to silicone? We bought the Davco colorcaulk sealant, which says it is acrylic based and flexible, and used for filling expansion joints between bath and tiles, and joints where internal tile walls and floors meet. If this is not OK we could change it if needed.  
Also, does the area between the tiles and the floor drain need to be treated with the same sealant as the joins, or do we just grout it, or something different?
Our first tiling effort is looking pretty good so far, but want to make sure we seal everything well so we don't have any problems with water seepage later. We have waterproofed prior to tiling, but don't want the tiles to fall off from water.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks everyone. We have tiled the floor first and the walls second, so have the order correct. Sorry if this is a basic question. Is there any difference between using a bathroom specific sealant caulk (Davco brand)with acrylic in it compared to silicone? We bought the Davco colorcaulk sealant, which says it is acrylic based and flexible, and used for filling expansion joints between bath and tiles, and joints where internal tile walls and floors meet. If this is not OK we could change it if needed.   The Davco will be fine. 
> Also, does the area between the tiles and the floor drain need to be treated with the same sealant as the joins, or do we just grout it, or something different?
> Our first tiling effort is looking pretty good so far, but want to make sure we seal everything well so we don't have any problems with water seepage later. We have waterproofed prior to tiling, but don't want the tiles to fall off from water.

  Just grout around the floor waste is fine and normal practice.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## China

I would use Sikaflex FC 11, it is what the the major resealing compainies use I have used it on many jobs it is far better than silicone

----------


## barney118

The bathroom mob I bought my waterproofing membrane from told me to use specific silicon with the compound from them of course. The cost wasn't much. As some are not compatible.

----------


## stevoh741

> I would use Sikaflex FC 11, it is what the the major resealing compainies use I have used it on many jobs it is far better than silicone

  Sikaflex is no good as the white one turns yellow after a couple of months. Best to stick with the bathroom silcons like sellys. Been using them for years and they are the best for wet areas IMO

----------


## China

I have had Sikaflex in place for four years has not gone yellow

----------


## stevoh741

> I have had Sikaflex in place for four years has not gone yellow

  You must be one of the lucky ones. I and others on here have had it turn yellow and you only need to have the job of trying to get it out to replace with bathroom silicon once to know never to use it for that purpose again.

----------


## r3nov8or

I would also recommend Selleys Wet Area silicone.  
I have had the Bostik version fail pretty quickly. May have been a one off / batch issue, but I'm not going back.

----------

